# I need chewie ideas!



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So Duncan can chew! I know he has been teething, so I have been sure to have plenty of chews around. 

So he loves tendons, bully sticks, braided bully sticks, merrick chews, etc, etc. It would be nice to find some longer lasting chews as I am spending a small fortune keeping my boy happy... 

What are some other chewie ideas? What about antlers? What are some other natural fully digestable chews? Are there any bones that I could get from a butcher that would be safe to give?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

two words: beef ribs.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome. I was wondering about beef ribs. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

saraj2878 said:


> Awesome. I was wondering about beef ribs. :biggrin:


Make sure that they are raw though. And expect to see some initial diarrhea and upset since they can be pretty fatty. But definitely a good rec bone for dogs!

Another chew that you can get is elk or deer antlers. You have to make sure they are fresh. We bought a whole rack off of ebay for like $60 or something. If you buy them off the internet from dog food sites they are 10 times more expensive at least. We gave our girls one half of the rack sometime last year and its still mostly laying around but they do chew on it from time to time.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/1796-antlers-treats.html


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> We gave our girls one half of the rack sometime last year and its still mostly laying around but they do chew on it from time to time.
> 
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/1796-antlers-treats.html


Some days they LOVE it... it's been a while though. I'm thinking I should cut a new piece off and expose the insides again :biggrin:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> So Duncan can chew! I know he has been teething, so I have been sure to have plenty of chews around.
> 
> So he loves tendons, bully sticks, braided bully sticks, merrick chews, etc, etc. It would be nice to find some longer lasting chews as I am spending a small fortune keeping my boy happy...
> 
> What are some other chewie ideas? What about antlers? What are some other natural fully digestable chews? Are there any bones that I could get from a butcher that would be safe to give?


I know this may offend some people's sensibilities, but we also give our mega-chewer nyla bones as well as bully sticks and tendons. They come in interesting shapes, last a long time, and break down into small enough pieces that they are not an issue.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas everyone. :smile:

I am liking the idea of the rib bones. I am wondering if I got some and then tried to cut the meat off and cook it for us somehow and then give just the raw bones to the dogs. Really don't want any dog diarrhea...LOL.

I just put in a big order at bestbullystick.com for some braided bully sticks, tendons, treacheas (sp?), etc...They cost so much less when I order them online. 

Jon-how do you cut the antlers? A hand saw? I am thinking antlers may be worth a try....


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

A good chewing device is the filled Kong toy. Frozen is great for teething pups! Put peanut butter , yogurt plain (remember when freezing to put saran wrap around it so it doesn't spill in the fridge) there are lots of fillings for Kongs.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Some kong filler ideas!

Dog Recipes That Work Great In KONG Toys! - The Fun Times Guide to Dogs


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Are beef ribs a good choice for any dog. I recently adopted Jethro a 7 month old chocolate lab and he is quite the chewer.there is also a 4 year old German Shepherd in the house who may also get a hold of it.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Bessie7o7 said:


> Are beef ribs a good choice for any dog. I recently adopted Jethro a 7 month old chocolate lab and he is quite the chewer.there is also a 4 year old German Shepherd in the house who may also get a hold of it.


I think they'd be great for just about any dog. 
For dogs with super sensitive tummies not accustomed to raw, stripping some of the meat or fat may be a good idea, but probably not necessary. They're great for aggressive chewers, too.


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

I have never tried beef ribs, which I will try soon. But I have used deer antlers for the past 13 years for my powerful chewers. I have always loved them for the teething puppies. I am seeing more antlers for sale as chewing treats for dogs, and I can't help to think "Dang, if only I would have came up with the idea of SELLING them!" HAHA


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> Jon-how do you cut the antlers? A hand saw? I am thinking antlers may be worth a try....


When we first got them I cut off a piece and gave it to them. Just one of the points... they showed some interest in it but not nearly as much as when I just gave them the whole rack. 

For some reason they haven't shown much interest in it the past couple of months though. I thought maybe exposing a fresh spot of the insides might help get them interested again? and yes, I just used a hand saw to cut it...


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

wags said:


> A good chewing device is the filled Kong toy. Frozen is great for teething pups! Put peanut butter , yogurt plain (remember when freezing to put saran wrap around it so it doesn't spill in the fridge) there are lots of fillings for Kongs.


Kongs only worked for Zio as long as he couldn't get his mouth completely around it. As soon as he could do that, they were chewed to bits. Since Kong bits are NOT small, my worry was that if he swallowed some there would be problems. 

Thus, no more Kongs in our house.


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the beef rib idea. They were cheap enough and have lasted way longer then I would have thought. Even Cammy the GSD hasn't destroyed them yet. I did shave off a lot of the meat to start with but have been giving them the meat as treats. They absolutely love them.


----------



## Pattydon (Aug 4, 2010)

My girls love antlers and they last a long time. I found a place online that sells them pretty cheap.


----------

